# Louisville Zombie Walk 2013



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.courier-journal.com/vide...s-of-zombies-take-over-Louisville-s-Highlands


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow!! I wish Sarasota had that kind of Zombie walk.


----------

